# Debian 7 software install



## GoFigureItOut (Jan 21, 2014)

Whenever I use apt-get to install programs from the command line, I always get prompted to insert the install DVD. Is there any way to bypass that? I believe that it is listed in the sources file. I was wondering if its commented out would it break anything?


----------



## Constantine Yevseyev (Jan 21, 2014)

No, it won't harm anything, so feel free to uncheck the DVD installation media in "Sources"/whatever menu (or just comment like you're planning to do).
It's a weird promt though. I've never seen any of these using my Debian 5, 6 or 7 installations, and I've also been using the APT-GET method. I think you should check if all the Repository Manager settings are at their defaults.


----------



## Ruyki (Jan 21, 2014)

Try removing the link to an install disk from your sources file but make a backup first so you can revert the change.


----------



## GoFigureItOut (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks you two! I was able to fix it by going to the Synaptic Package manager and un-ticking the DVD as a source for packages.


----------

